# setting up a goat 101 needed



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

My goal is to take Sweet Pea to a show this year and I am freeked out about it but I don't want me fear of not having shown before get in the way of showing and make me not show.

So I need a mentor really but in the mean time I wanted to know if anyone could help me with my skittish goat.


Sweet Pea is not so sweet and lovey. She hates being handled and I am trying to get her use to me but I don't have a lot of time during the day. I am still trying though. 


I have tried to set her up and even just handle her legs and such but she wants NOTHING to do with it and lays down or crouches or even sits! :hair: 

I need some pointers on how to work with her without upsetting her. 

Anyone? I am new to everything and I know I made a mistake on choosing her to start my showing. I have even considered selling her in the spring after she kids and buying a new more experienced doe or keeping a doe kid from her who I can handle and won't be so scared of me.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, you and I are in the exact same situation. Holly is so skittish she almost chokes herself when I lead her around so how in the world am I going to get her set up?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well maybe someone can help us both because I know there are people out there who have done it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Please DO NOT let the fear of not showing stop you! I went to my first show in May and I was soooo nervous! Now I LOVE showing. Just make sure you walk so the goat is always between you and the judge ( I made that mistake while showing someone elses goat ) Setting a goat up takes practice I have one who is WILD WILD WILD and I used food and he set-up naturally here is the picture I got...










Pretty much all of my goats hate being set-up my "good ones" are Janna and Blue they are soooo easy to set-up.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Goodluck! Its always nerve wracking the first few times. I liked showing to. Setting the goats up just takes practice. lots of practice!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah but how do you teach them to set up? I mean she just sits down! Which is rather anoying and then I get anoyed and then our session is shot because I can't work with a goat when anoyed :help:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they either set-up naturally or not. I have some that I need to place their feet and they HATE it and some who don't mind one bit so it really is an individual goat thing. I have a doe who sits... I had to drag pretty much the whole time...... she wn her class though.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she walks for me usually as I lead but if I touch her she gets so upset


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL that is how one of my does is, I have to move her legs into place VERY quickly or else she throws a HUGE fit :roll:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've just started showing this year as well. I sure was nervous to start with but it's really fun and I like it alot. I also have goats that can't stand to be touched, but it just really takes alot of patience. And also at least mine tend to do a little better when they are in the show ring, lots of other things to get their attention. Keep working with her, I'm sure you will have a lot of fun.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Hollywood is Wild? He doesn't look like it.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, he is WILD but has a good temperment.... if that makes sense. I think he would be really sweet if he wasn't scared of people. I have made the decision to get his horns removed, in January (I am sooo not looking forward to it)


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Chelsey, don't be worried, you know its for your own good and for the safety of the other goats that you have to get his horns removed. A horned dairy buck is NOT fun(i'm talking about horns not scurs)
I had somebody teach me how to set up a goat. It helps if you have somebody show you. The prettiest ones never stand still :roll: What I do though, is I'll pick a goat to pick on(lol) and I make her stand there for 10 minutes while I mess with her feet and put them where I want them. It takes a while, but eventually they give up and you can set them up.
I finally succeeded with May!! http://freewebs.com/sandylanefarms/may.htm
LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it needs to be done :shock: About how long after they get their horns removed do you have to "take care" of their head?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Lyric hates having her head held up when I set her up so I cheated by using a sheep blocking stand to help train her to. She's still in training though.










Now Heidi on the other hand is the most docile girl ever, she'll just stand there until you say she can move.  I was showing a friend how tame she was and set her up for them to see and then we got in a conversation and I forgot I had her set up, so we finally remembered and she was still where I had her. :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, those are the keepers  I have only a handful that act like that 
Chelsey, it wouldn't let me log in this morning so I sent you a long PM on GoatShows. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah Heidi's great!  I'm hoping that if I get her bred to a really nice buck I get nice kids with her temperament! I need to send you a new pic of her and see if you think she's improved like Lyric. So what is up with goatshows?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

What's wrong? is the server having trouble again? I was just on there this morning..........


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Janna is the same way! Don't you love it! 

Sarah - Thank you for sending it =) I sent you a reply.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sarah I think Crissa though goatshows was having troubles because of what you said before about not being able to log in. 

Crissa Sarah couldn't log into The Goat Spot this morning so she wanted to contact you and did so via goatshow.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I contacted Chelsey via goat shows, about dehorning. GoatSpot works for me now :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

OH I get it now. Well I logged in a minute ago and changed my email and now my account is inactive!  So I can't even look at my messages, on goatshows. (


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

we can fix that - don't worry


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

all done


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay! Thank you! :leap: :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Stacie, How do you get them to set up????? PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE. my daughters first showmanship goat, she worked her all the time. I would be the judge, and that is how she learned to make a "goat Sandwich". (always have the goat between the judge and you. The judge and you are the bread, the goat is the meat). When I was not around, she would set something up in the garage, and pick something as her judge and practice changing sides as she walked, and so on. She would stop just anywhere and set her goat up. She the goat set right, she praised her, and walked again. You have to slowly have them stand longer and longer, so they will stay there for as long as you want. That is a good showmanship goat. Now no matter if she walks her goats, whenever she is leading even to the barn, trailer of for whatever, if my daughter stops, almost all her goats will set up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy I wish I didnt have a job! I would have so much more time to do these sorts of things. But alas I have to earn money. :sigh:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

stacy the best thing i can tell you is that when you are out around her don't try to set her up but reach down & pick up one foot & let it down right away. then walk some more & stop & pick up another leg & let it down. eventually they get the idea to have there legs picked up & it isn't going to hurt. alsowhen you grab hold of her back leg to pick it up hold it up by the hock not down at the pasturn that some times helps to. good luck it just takes time. some never get to like it. i only hve one out of 5 milkers that dosen't mind at all. the rest i found that if i poke them down first it is esier
i forgot to mention that where she is a small goat when you go to touch her have you foot under her belly so she can't lay down. another thing where she is a mini you might do better to knell down to do her.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well I will try - I am just easily distracted these days with all I need to get done. I have a hard time focusing on just one goat. :hair:


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

My 4-H leader told me to walk her into place, then hold her collar and put one hand under her chest. Then lift up and stretch her out. Then set her down. =) I haven't tried it with Holly, but let me know how it works with Mia


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh MIa would be no problem - Sweet Pea is my issue.

Thanks I will try it, she still hates me though.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, haha her name is an oxy moron then?

I'm training Holly to walk now. It's not easy. =(


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you could say that


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

there are several ways to go about it. for goats that lay down when walked i use a leash hooked to the collar and then wrapped around thewir back end about mid way up there thighs. This way its like having someone pushing them from behind encouraging them to go. We used to used this method when teaching our foals to lead. 
When i have a goat that doesn;t want its legs touched i hold their head up in the show positiong and hang onto the leg im working with until the animal stops kicking. I release that leg immidiatly and let them know they did good. It takes time and you will find that they kick less once they figure out that you let go when they stop kicking. You will soon be able to hold the leg for lnger periods of time, and eventually be able to place it where you want it. Some goats are harder then others. I was working with one of my young 4-h kids pygora goats one time, downy was throwing herself all over the place. we spun in a circle for a long time, i just didn;t let go. By the time she finally stopping kicking spinning and throwing herself all over i was dizzy. but it got a lot easier after that.
Starting to practice now is good you have lots of time before show season. touch them all over, hold their tails stick your fingers in their ears, this helps when the judge has to check tattoos. Then have someone else hold the goat for you and run your hands all over them and play judge. left up the rear legs to check teats feel where the udder would be, run your hands down their body and over their backs. Pick up a foot. then trade places with that person and have them do the same thing. 
touching them all over is a key thing in the show ring.
Hope this helps
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you I will be working with her like you suggsted.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks for the suggestions, she is getting it now I think.

Not sure if I will be able to show her or not beings that she is pretty tall but I still have hopes that I can.

If not this is a learnig experience for both of us and maybe she will become friendlier because of it.


----------

